# Christmas Poppers



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

The high temp today was 81. It has been in the high seventies all week.

Crazy

So, the poppers were called into action the past couple of days . . . . and they produced!

It is a hoot to catch winter fish on summer flies.

Gotta luv it.

Let's go fishing


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

I love catching panfish on poppers. Heck I love catching anything on poppers. hahaha

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

The first fish I caught on a lure was a little Hill Country bass on a popper in a little outflow from a road crossing dam. I will never forget the surprise and excitement. I was about 12, grew up chunking bait in saltwater and ordered one popper through the mail. 

The next cast hung in a tree and broke the hook off, and I just kept casting the popper to see if I could get it taken again. 

Hooked for life....


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

The bream were aggressive yesterday afternoon. I went down to the local pond in our subdivision and they were all over poppers & woolly buggers. I think the bass were taking a siesta though. Only a couple of babies were eating.


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

Worm Drowner said:


> The bream were aggressive yesterday afternoon. I went down to the local pond in our subdivision and they were all over poppers & woolly buggers. I think the bass were taking a siesta though. Only a couple of babies were eating.


That's good stuff! Perfect situation to take a little kid and get them hooked for life.

Merry Christmas all!


----------

